# seeking kitten in NY



## indigosmom (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi, I have an adorable male kitten called Indigo who is 9 weeks old and I'm seeking a second kitten, around the same age, ideally female - I'd like them to grow up together. Please contact me if you have a kittie you'd like me to adopt. I'm in Brooklyn. Thanks


----------



## CinderandWhiskersMom (Jan 27, 2005)

Do you definitely want a kitten? I have a beautiful cat for adoption (see post about NY cat a few below your post). I'd be happy to e-mail you some photos. I am guessing her to be no more than 2 years old, but am not an expert. I am also guessing her to be female. She is soooooooooo friendly!


----------

